
No Maintenance Intended - ingve
http://unmaintained.tech/
======
codeinchaos
as a maintainer of many open source projects (both active and inactive) this
obviously makes sense, however many projects fall victim to being assumed dead
if there is no recent commit history or issues being open frequently ... while
in fact the project might be good as-is, or stable, with little need for
constant updates ...

~~~
codeinchaos
putting money where my mouth is, a quick fork and some adjustment and you
have: maintained.tech

